# pool filter into a aquarium filter



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it possible to turn a pool filter into a aquarium filter i have 2 laying out in my barn and was wondering if i could put it to use? Any ideas.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

im takeing that no one has ever tried this.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

You beat me to this question I was looking at how cheap pool filters are and wondered this myself would like to see what people say.


----------



## labguy (Feb 7, 2004)

JMO but pool filters are designed to turn massive amounts of water and I would not think they could filter the real fine particulate. I am assuming you are talking about the little cartridge filters like you find at Walmart and not the big sand filters you find on bigger pools because they are not cheap the motors runs in the hundreds let alone the filter itself. I would also think the suction would be way to much unless you had a huge aquarium or found a way to split the intake line. But this is all just speculation.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

thats what i was thinking about doing was splitting the intake on it between 6 30 gallon breeders and 2 55 gallon tanks in my basement. They are also the big sand filters well its not really big but medium sized at least.


----------



## labguy (Feb 7, 2004)

Just hope the motor does not quit my parents just had theres burn up and it filled the back yard with smoke and it was only a year old. The new one was $320.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've used them for years. I power them with large powerheads or with inline pond pumps like Mag-Drive. The pondmaster 2000 is my favorite for larger tanks. I have several Little Giant pond filters now in 75's and a 125.

http://www.pondmaster.com/products/prod ... e%5Ftest=1

The biggest problem is the 50 feet of cord you have to put somewhere.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as your not sucking air it shouldn't burn out. Thats from what *** learned at least. ill work on some way to split it between 8 tanks today and tommrow i have the days off. Im working on my truck too i guess the truck is main prioity since kids have been messing with my truck at night and some one tryed stealing the tool box off my truck so ill post and tell how it goes.


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

We have a LFS that has 2 of them running. They work fine. I believe he has one for salt water and the other for freshwater. I know for sure he is running one for freshwater. I wasn't interested in the salt setup so I just looked at the freshwater setup.
It works fine.
Walter


----------

